

Ask HN: Can the mods implement a 'resurrect' feature? - nekopa

I know the pros and cons regarding hellbanning. But could it be possible to implement a &#x27;resurrect&#x27; feature for specific comments of hellbanned people. (Maybe this is already a feature, I don&#x27;t know)<p>The reason for this is twofold:<p>1: It seems that sometimes there are some false positives - I have gone through some hellbanned account comments and couldn&#x27;t see what they&#x27;d done to become a &#x27;greywalker&#x27;. This could bring them back into the fold after a certain amount of comments are resurrected.<p>2: For genuine hellbanned accounts, if they keep posting comments, ones which are suitable for the community would appear, but the default would be that they show up as dead. They could therefore contribute to discussions when on topic, and maybe even have a little reinforcement learning applied to them so that they start to see the benefit of not being a troll...<p>Just an idea as I browse with showdead on, and sometimes come across great comments...
======
dang
Yes, we've implemented this and are currently testing it. There are some
technical reasons why it turned out to be tricky, so we're taking our time
with it
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9319224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9319224)),
but hope to roll it out soon.

------
gus_massa
In that cases you can email hn@ycombinator.com with a link to the comment. I
usually add some personal opinion about the comment, like "... and it has a
very interesting link ..." or "... and I want to upvote it" or "... I don't
agree with the comment, but it's a good comment anyway".

------
wglb
For requests such as this, it is more likely to be seen by the team if you
click on the "Support" link at the bottom of the page and post your comment
there.

